
Ask HN: Creating a Stable Cryptocurrency - quotz
To create a stable cryptocurrency that is both decentralized and non-collateralized is hard. You would need 2 requirements, measuring the exchange rate in a decentralized way, and controlling the coin supply. Both of these are difficult to make.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ethereum.org&#x2F;2014&#x2F;11&#x2F;11&#x2F;search-stable-cryptocurrency&#x2F;<p>This blog by Vitalik Buterin kind of summarizes this and provides some solutions that are not perfect. Do you have any suggestions?
======
fishdontcry
"Stable" does not need to be synonymous with "pegged". Have a look at feron.io
- it is an algorithmic monetary policy design that “resist change” in its
coin’s price irrespective of the absolute price level. As a result, it
requires no exchange rate measurement. It imports no information onto the
chain at all, and instead infers what is happening in the outside world from
users' on-chain behaviour.

~~~
quotz
How did you find out about them? Do you know anything regarding their
fundraising or their team? Theres nothing on their webpage

